

Nobel laurate Andre Geim: Be afraid, very afraid, of the tech crisis - atakan_gurkan
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/ad8e9df0-6faa-11e2-956b-00144feab49a.html

======
lutusp
Paywall -- don't bother to visit the site.

~~~
atakan_gurkan
I went there from news.google.com and did not see a paywall (I am not
registered w/ FT).

